# mods for 29.5 outlaws on 650.



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i have a 2012 brute 650i, im having a really hard debating if i should get 29.5's or just suck it up and get 28's lol, i plan on getting offset aftermarket rims, and clutching it etc etc, im just physically wondering how much work would be needed to fit 29.5's? skinny's or wides i just want to know what im working with. I'm guessing i'll need a 2" lift which isn't a big deal, but im hoping that's all i will need.


EDIT: they will be Highlifter Outlaw 1's


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

29.5s fit no problem with a 2" lift


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

skinny's or wide? or whichever haha


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

With standard IRS offset aftermarket rims and a 2" lift you can fit wides all the way around. That's exactly what I have now. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ and I ran 29.5x12's on all 4 on SRA style rims on my 07 750i. 2" lift. Only rubbing was in full turn the side lugs would hit the inside of the fender some.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

awesome so ill be more then able to run wides with offset rims


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we have 2 brutes running 29.5 laws with out any lift, no problems


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

both of our brutes and my buddys 650i run all skinny 29.5s with just a 2" lift with no probs so unless they lowered the 2012's from the factory i dont see a prob with 29.5's


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

i just put outlaw2's on my 2010 Brute last night and i have a 2" RDC lift and no way to ride it without melting plastic, relocating the floor well, or adding lift springs and still melting plastic.... the tires look awesome and cant wait to see how they do but have some decisions to make as well as some work because they will not work as they are .... any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What rims? And we have a how to video for heating & molding the floorboards. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

thats odd my 09 clears 29.5s on irs ss rims with just a hl 2" liftand my buddy has the same lift with hl springs and has 32s with 3" wheel spacers and he rubs some but nothing a little heating and trimming of the floorboards wont fix


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

yes it is odd... we also noticed that an 05 brute has longer shocks and springs than my 2010 ,,,after reading around i figured ok seems they will fit with the 2" rdc lift since it is more true to a 2 the the HL 2" lift is .... i bought the motosport m17 elir rim ... and a 1 1/2" spacer... looking at the new side lug where it will hit will be approx 1/2" or less from the metal bracket the foot well mounts to ... the OL2 is no comparrison to the std OL tire... sitting side by side to friend's 30" silver backs the OL2 is 1/2 taller than the silverbacks and the side lug is a monster


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Spacers probably why its rubbing.. try running w/o the spacers??


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

without the spacer it actually rubs more and i would have to cut the fender well and the foot rest5 bracket for that to work ...thought about going to a 2 spacer but that would be alot more stress added to the wheel bearings i think ... i will search for the meling mod ... outskirtsdweller has modified his by heating so we are on board with that ... just leeting folks know the OL2's do not fit with the MS 17 rim and a 2" RDC lift withiout some real bending and maybe cutting on a 2010


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

what are thoughts on adding springs or pucks ? .... my concern was more angle and more chance of breaking axles...but with the older brutes the springs and shocks were longer so may not be that big of an issue ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I personally dont like them. But a lot of people use them. If you were going to do that I'd say just get HL or STI springs.


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

ya i was thinking springs would be best choice for now .... may have to rethink going to OL2's for now and drop down to a 30" silverback or something else ..... we will get to melting and bending this weekend and see if we can make them fit but even if so the clearance is going to be so close i am not thinking they will be ideal ....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IF you could find a good used set of 05-07 springs from a brute that didnt have a lot of miles on them... that's also another choice... they might just be tall enough to solve the problem. From what I remember they should give another 1" in ride height.


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

4" Catvos lift and running 29.5s skinnys . . . . no rubbing at full lock or when fully air borne


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

King's Brute said:


> ya i was thinking springs would be best choice for now .... may have to rethink going to OL2's for now and drop down to a 30" silverback or something else ..... we will get to melting and bending this weekend and see if we can make them fit but even if so the clearance is going to be so close i am not thinking they will be ideal ....


I'd go with HL springs...you won't lose near as much ride quality with them as you will with spacers. I've ran spacers on factory 09 750 springs and it was rough as heck, and HL springs...even when turned all the way up were way softer riding and not much shorter than the stock springs with spacers that had no give.

*sent you a PM as well.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

so i should be ordering a 2" lift and 29.5's from "kimpex" next week, i get a wicked deal being a dealer through work lol, just did my snorkels last night... NEVER DOING THOSE AGAIN haha will post pics once its all done


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

looks like plans changed, and will be just sticking it out with 27" Zilla's.. can get them about a 100$each through work. should have them tuesday. after the nightmare doing my snorkels, i dont want to be breaking stuff and working on my quad all the time so im not going the outlaw/lift route. lol


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

Due to time restrictions I added 2" pucks, lowered shocks down to bottom, me and outskirtsdweller teamed up with a heat gun, basketball, and a 2x4 and we were able to reverse the bend on the bottom and push the fender/ wheel well enough to get a 1" clearance at full turn... We also flared out the flaps on the sides of the fenders on the fron and back... All is working... We also relocated our radiators, and changed out the tops on our snorkels... And other general maintenance... Tomorrow is clean up and start loading trailers day... See some of you Wednesday thru Sunday in Jacksonville...


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

well survived Mud Nats with only breaking one cv... OL2's are smooth riding and great in the mud but will snap a cv with little effort even with thumb control if you get in a bind... i did find that even going to a maroon and red spring set up i have lost the power to ride wheelies as much as i like on dry ground..maybe becasue the tire is flat on surface of hard ground they want to spin and not stand up... lost a little power from take off... personnaly i think the OL 2 is too aggressive for the trails and mud holes we ride in so they are being sold ... too many tree roots and deep ruts that are going to cause breakage for me i dont need... anyway they were fun to drive around the few rides i made and most mud holes were eased thru in 2wd...im just not ready for easing thru yet...i still like to throttle it and go


----------

